# 175 Bottle Wine Rack for under 100 Bucks



## PCharles (Jun 5, 2011)

I just finished my wine rack. The racks will hold 175 bottles and the price for construction was under $100. Hopefully the link below will take you to several photos of the rack. 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/album.php?albumid=267


----------



## closetwine (Jun 5, 2011)

Link worked great! A little stain and trim (which can be done later on) would make that a beautiful piece! Sounds like it was more of a practical/price thing for the moment, and looks great!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey PC the rack looks pretty good. Lon who developed Skeeter Pee also made a similer rack using wood pellets.


----------



## PCharles (Jun 5, 2011)

*Wine Rack*

This rack is in a small closet under a set of stairs. There isn't much public viewing so it may be a while before I paint it much less give it a minimal sanding. I did use some left over Pergo flooring to cover the top. I figured that would provide some protection from wet bottles and spills. 

Thanks for the comments guys.

Paul


----------



## closetwine (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh ok, well if it's hidden who cares? LOL! I like it, but as long as you like it and it works well for you... well, no one else matters!


----------



## latimerz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for passing on the knowledge. Pictures worked great. I wanted to build my own so I found one i like online and tried to copy it. I was pleasantly surprised. I found the originals at http://www.whichwinecooler.com/Wine-Rack


----------



## PCharles (Jan 19, 2012)

latimerz said:


> Thanks for passing on the knowledge. Pictures worked great. I wanted to build my own so I found one i like online and tried to copy it. I was pleasantly surprised. I found the originals at http://www.whichwinecooler.com/Wine-Rack



Great Latimerz, 

Good to hear. So far my 175 bottle capacity is holding up, but I may need to add an addition next year. 

Post a photo of your finished product so I can get a look.

PCharles


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 19, 2012)

there is something transformative about what you did....in this day and age where everything is bought.....you can say to children and grandchildren...look at my hands.....'they made this'

priceless!!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks very nice!!


----------



## PCharles (Jan 19, 2012)

AlFulchino said:


> there is something transformative about what you did....in this day and age where everything is bought.....you can say to children and grandchildren...look at my hands.....'they made this'
> 
> priceless!!



Yes Al, and hopefully there will be a bottle or two of my wine we can share together and toast to their future.


----------

